# I hate my mom



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Dear Friends, yes you're reading right I hate her, she destroyed my health because of a trauma I went trought and now my life is destroyed. because I suffer from leaky gas it happen most when I'm sleeping she is acting very strange like doing fart noises, I'm in my mid 20 but that is just stupid, she is insanse for doing it. Because of her I'm afraid to sleep at nights because of the leaky gas and knowing she is on the next room my life become very misreable she is turtor my poor soul, God I really hate her I only wish I won't be at that home I can't work because of this situation she CAUSED.


----------



## MuffinVan (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you "afraid" to sleep because you're leaking gas or because your mum makes 'fart noises' or because of the trauma? How long ago did this trauma happen?No offense, but it sounds like you have unresolved issues regarding whatever happened. It might help to talk to a counselor or therapist.If she's having problems with your gas, make sure you fart a lot around her. Eventually she'll get tired of imitating your butt and hopefully will drop it


----------

